
Ask HN: Elm-like JavaScript framework? - melle
Hi all,<p>A company hired me to to add a major feature to an existing product. I&#x27;m free to choose whatever front-end framework I like, but I&#x27;m not sure introducing a new (functional) language in this organization would be a good idea.<p>I&#x27;m impressed by elm&#x27;s simplicity, and I&#x27;d like to structure this feature in a similar fashion. Do any of you know of existing frameworks which implement this approach?<p>I&#x27;d prefer light frameworks over heavier ones.<p>Thanks a lot!
======
melle
Came across:

\- [https://bitbucket.org/jdubray/star-
javascript](https://bitbucket.org/jdubray/star-javascript)

\- [https://github.com/mozilla/reflex](https://github.com/mozilla/reflex)

------
melle
The Choo framework looks promising!
[https://github.com/yoshuawuyts/choo](https://github.com/yoshuawuyts/choo)

------
hsavit1
React - Redux should work decently well for you

